# The mice of the ERR



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all  Ok to start I got pics of my male and original female. I also have two photos of all three of my current litters together.

Here is my male, I call him Meener because when the females aren't readdy for a "date" he can be a bit mean.









Here is a photo of his belly, I believe he is a blue tan (poor quality) I got him at petco.









Here is a picture of my original female, never really gave her a name so I just call her pinky.









The other females I have to photograph them keep out of cage until all are photographed then put them back in the cage. I thought I had kept one or two of the blues, but nope. The girls are all agoutis, at least one not tan, the rest tan. Anyway to keep from getting too mixed up that is what I will do to get their pics, would hate to get photos of the same mouse 3 times ha ha!

Here are the girl's litters all together, no worries, the moms are housed together.

This is with flash:








Without flash: 









Yes, at least 3 of the pups look to be satins!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you know you cna check for satin by looking at the teeth of your mice? 
If they are white, they are satin, if they are orange, the mouse is not satin.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Did not know that, does it work on babies? I'm going to pull one of the suspected pups and take a peek.

Edit: Ok you can NOT check this way with pups, at 8 days old they have no teeth lol, at least I could not see any!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

:lol: yeah, you have to wait for teeth to grown in, first. :lol:


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, I am more used to rabbits whom are born with teeth. What age do the mice get their teeth? I haven ever tried to look in a moue's mouth before.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not sure, actually. Maybe you can let us know.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

sure  When I take pics again next Sunday to track their colors I will peek in mouths to see if I find teeth. I can do a tooth check each time I take photos for color records.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I could not wait, I took new pics of the pups individually this time.

Here we go:

Black








Agouti








Pretty sure this one is satin, not sure on color.








Satin Black Tan








Satin Recessive yellow? Might have pink eyes.








Satin Agouti Tan








Deffinitely Satin, do not know color?








Regular coat, don't know the color I think has black eyes.








Agouti








PEW








Deffinitely Satin not sure on color


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

ooooooh, who's ure fave?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

minibears said:


> ooooooh, who's ure fave?


I have to have a fav? LOL, Actually I love all the satins. Havn't completely decided on who to keep though. I am fairly sure I will keep the satin black tan and the agouti tan for my tan lines, might keep all the other satins to start a satin line. If I absolutely had to pick just one as my fav, probably the yellow. Looks like fresh corn only super shiny!


----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2010)

I am so jealous of the satins. 

And I really like that yellow one too - does the individual picture show her true color, or is it darker like in the first group picture?


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

actually its paling out. She's more of a buff color now with a yough of yellow and pink eyes. Deffinitely a keeper. Just for the oddity of the color. Her shine has deminished though. I need new photos and to double check genders.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

New photos of 4 of our mice.

Here is Meener (Blue Tan) and Wild Goddess (Agouti)








And here are Sandi (Agouti Tan up top) and Brightling (Agouti Tan at the bottom). Brightling is the boy of this pair.









More to come!


----------

